# recommend a psu



## prathmesh (Jan 4, 2013)

hi all,
i have never assembled a desktop before, but have done my homework and taken some hints from this site and come up with this rig; I plan to order it all online. here is the rig
i5 3470
MSI ZH77A-G41 Motherboard
Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N660OC-2GD Graphics Card
corsair vengence 4gb; 1600MHz (X 2=8Gb)
seagate barricuda (ST31000524AS) 1Tb
cooler master elite 310


 I have no idea about which smpu is required; kindly suggest. Also as this is my first time assembling so there is a chance i might have got something seriously wrong, like some compatibility issue, so do have a look and make suggestions. if all works out i hope my account will be lesser by 45K by this weekend.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

Ditch the Seagate HDD and grab a WD Blue instead and do you want to Oc your cpu ? and save some bucks and regarding PSU how much is your budget ? if you want a bare minimum PSU then a Cosair cx430v2 is enough.


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 4, 2013)

my idea basically is that once i close the CPU cabinet, i dont want to have to open it for atleast 2 yrs.  May think about over clocking after about a year or so or when my system starts to show its age. u sure Cosair cx430v2 would be enough, its only 430W whereas the graphics card requiremeny says 450 W?

ooops forgot abut my budget; just want a good psu that can run this system smoothly .dont plan on changing anything anytime soon, so dont want to have an over capable PSU. lets say max i can shell out is 4-5 K.
also if you could tell me good combined cabinet and PSU I would like that option too.

also the WD blue is out of stock in flipcart, any other site I can check.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

CX430v2 is enough if you won't OC the cpu much and there's no possibility of Ocing the i5 3470 with a H77 - both have no support for OCX 

for PSu consider Corsair GS600 @ 4.5k

now for a OC capable cpu look for core i5 3570K @ ~14k, Asus P8Z77-M PRO @ 10.5 and Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k but if you want to opt for AMD config get FX-8350 @ 11.5k, Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 @ 10.3k and the cooler.

Also for GPu consider HD7850 2GB and for cabinet Corsair Carbide 400R @ ~5k


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 for 7850 over GTX660


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> CX430v2 is enough if you won't OC the cpu much and there's no possibility of Ocing the i5 3470 with a H77 - both have no support for OCX
> 
> for PSu consider Corsair GS600 @ 4.5k
> 
> ...





anirbandd said:


> +1 for 7850 over GTX660


are you guys serious...?
gtx 660 is better than 7850 any day..

@OP go for this config.
Intel i5 3470	11800
MSI ZH77A G41	5700
G Skill RipjawsX 2x4Gb	3000
WD Blue 1Tb	4600
GV GTX 660 OC	14700
Corsair GS600	4400
NZXT Source 210 Elite	2800
TOTAL	47000


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> are you guys serious...?
> gtx 660 is better than 7850 any day..


We are not talking about GTX660Ti. After the driver updates, HD7850 is a little better, and OCs a lot better than the gtx660.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 4, 2013)

if OP is going for the gtx660, then, IMO, get the non-OC version and then OC it to the specs on the OC card it'll save a few bucks. the cooling systems will support that.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2013)

prathmesh said:


> my idea basically is that once i close the CPU cabinet, i dont want to have to open it for atleast 2 yrs.


If you stay at the most clean place in India still you have to clean the CPU heat sink garbage atleast once a year.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Neo said:


> We are not talking about GTX660Ti. After the driver updates, HD7850 is a little better, and OCs a lot better than the gtx660.


no my friend i am talking about gtx660 (non ti) only


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> no my friend i am talking about gtx660 (non ti) only


well, yea. GTX660 would be better


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 5, 2013)

hmm, havent owned a desktop in a while but will do the needful to keep the system running; cos the gaming should never stop.
 and thanks for the quick replies; also specify a site where I can find the WD hard disc its out of stock in flipcart,
also hitman, the corsair gs600 is unavailable on flipcart; anywhere else i can look for it? like online.
the cabinet you suggested is in pre-order, and not for sale as yet.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Search in local market, otherwise order from primeabgb.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

prathmesh said:


> hmm, havent owned a desktop in a while but will do the needful to keep the system running; cos the gaming should never stop.
> and thanks for the quick replies; also specify a site where I can find the WD hard disc its out of stock in flipcart,
> also hitman, the corsair gs600 is unavailable on flipcart; anywhere else i can look for it? like online.
> the cabinet you suggested is in pre-order, and not for sale as yet.



look at the above posty - you can also try sites like SMC International, theitwares, theitdepot, delta peripherals etc. - best would be if you can post your city/location ?


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 5, 2013)

recently moved here i.e ahmedabad for a job. got my salary this week and have just ordered the above said rig. All thanks 2 u guys and flipcart. Did I mention that I got full hd 32'' television that I am going to use as my monitor?  Hope 2 c u soon in the game world. Does anyone here play dota 2? coz that is where I am going to be; or maybe skyrim; gosh so many games to play and so little time. 
 and the psu i ordered is corsair gs600


----------

